# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Prezantoni veten në forum >  Ja edhe une !!

## Arta_blond

Pershendetje te gjithve !! Une jam Arta 24 vjece banoj ne greqi
Dhe kjo eshte fotoja ime ...Kam dale ne nje club .. Kaq  ju puth t egjithve

----------


## Shkoder_Gurl

hihihi une jam e para qe te uroj mire se ardhjen...lol
arta ta gezofsh emrin shume te bukur e ke motra dhe ja kalofsh sa me mire ketu ne forum
ps: nice pic
~~~welcome~~~

----------


## Arta_blond

Faleminderit Shkoder Gurl

----------


## Viki

Hey Arta, 
Mireserdhe, te uroj tja kalosh bukur. 
Je shume e bukur, dukesh si gjermane. Hug, Viki

----------


## GoDDeSS

Welcome...have fun hun  :perqeshje:

----------


## Arbresha

Mire se erdhe
Deshiroj qe tja kalofsh nje kohe sa me te bukur dhe me humor ketu  ne forum.......Have fun hon..

Me respekt,
Arbresha

----------


## Brighton_boy_19

Arta mire se erdhe e mire shume qenke goce .

Per ty vij edhe ne greece po me ftove.

----------


## BlEdIi

MIre se erdhe Arta,ja kalofsh mire!

----------


## dimegeni

Ja cfare do te thote te jetosh me nje vend me diell,te merr trupi ngjyre egzotike......dhe erotike!

Mireseerdhe!!!!!!

----------


## Lo Bello

sHUME FOTO E BUKUR LAL.
Faleminderit per puthjen....I kiss you back..xxx

----------


## Enkela B.

hello arta
te uroj te ja kalofsh mire..
take care

----------


## Enri

Mire se vjen .
Kalofsh sa me mire.
Pershendetje nga Rodosi i Greqise.

----------


## Kuksjan_forever

mire se erdhe lol ja kalofsh sa me mire befsh qef me shumicccc

te pershendes 

me respekt Fatri

----------


## Arjeta

Nice pic...lol vertete dukesh bukur aty,perngjan me vajzat scandinave por ngjyren e ke shum te mire si qokollad me pelqen te jem ashtu....

ja kalofsh sa me mire ketu....
te
fala
arjeta

----------


## KACAKU

U shtuan shqiptaret e Greqise ne forum...
Shyqyr,se po na mburreshin ata te Phillyt me gocat e tyre,jo po thoni po te doni,qe ne te greqise nuk i kemi te mira gocat  :buzeqeshje: 

Mire Se Erdhe Arta!

----------


## Wordless

mire se  erdhe, me ato rrobat e bardha me ke  heq trunin, po per gje po i kam fiksim rrobat e bardha, te uroj tja kalosh sa me mire ne forum pacim.

----------


## ChiCky_Gir|86

Pershendetje Arta..
Mir se erdhe.. hav fun..

p.s nice pic

bye-bye

----------


## korcaprincess

mire se erdhe Arta  :buzeqeshje:  fotoja shume e bukur. shpresoj tja kalosh kendshem ne forum
me respekt
gerta

----------


## ExEL

Hey arta mireserdhe ne forum dhe te kesh caste sa me te mira me ne cunat shqiptare. Vetem nje gje me ngeli fiksim e pashe foton tende dhe ishe shume simpatike , mos je gje nga korca?
                                 Ja kalofsh sa me mire  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Pyes_Lotin

fel goce qeke xemla.....hallall 

P.S kujdes qoshkave....tek rruget pa drita....se...ike..  :perqeshje: 

~laterz hun~  :shkelje syri:

----------

